# Wanted to buy



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

NON public reefs. For bottom Dropping. I am needing a few for Grouper, Scamp etc...

Off Pensacola as far west as OBA


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Delta,

I think, specifically for Grouper/Scamp you're not going to be satisfied with what you get. Private wrecks in less than 180 ft of water hold a few grouper and a few Scamp but the vast majority of the fish they hold will be snapper. You'll be quickly frustrated with how many of the nearly extinct Red Snapper you'll be catching and how few grouper you'll get. Doesn't mean there won't be a few but the Red Snapper are the more aggressive feeders and they'll simply overwhelm the grouper.

Now you move on out to 180, 200 and even beyond and you'll start finding more grouper (or perhaps it's just less snapper) but SO much of what's out there is natural bottom its virtually ALL public (there for the finding)

Take a look at google earth, find some breaks and get some general area numbers and then spend some time idling around in those areas dropping on anything that looks fuzzy/fishy.

If you do find someone to sell you some numbers, they're probably natural bottom or they were built by someone else so whenever two or more no a secret....it aint a secret no more!

With Zapper Radars like they are at best you'd get one or two good trips out of it and it'd be wiped.

Instead of investing in the cost of the wreck, invest in the gas to do some searching in the Edge and beyond areas.

Now for snapper, if you want to buy SEMI private numbers it might be worth your time but virtually anything out there is gonna hold nice snapper if you fish for them correctly.

If you still want to buy some, more power to ya and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Any help with where to go on the edge would be a help.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

there is no specefic place to go on the edge there are some public # that will get u there and just work up and down it watching your bottom machine the fish move a lot look up south edge, sw edge, mingo ridge, rustys ridge, tater ridge ect those #s should be public also u might try the timber holes


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Weedline that was most helpful


----------

